# There are no further documents required from you at this time.



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

Just today I received a reply for my PLE from Diac,


Dear XX ,

Thank you for your e-mail in relation to your visa application under
Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

At present your application is undergoing routine processing.
Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation
to an application can take some time.

There are no further documents required from you at this time.

The case officer is following up on the status of your application on a
regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable.
You will be contacted if we require additional information to process
your application.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.



What does they mean by ," There are no further documents required from you at this time." ?

Thanks
Arif


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

What is your timeline?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they do not want any additional document from you, as and when they do, they will get back to you


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

That they don't need further documents such as pay slips , reference letters, employment letters....

Just wait.


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

Zenji said:


> What is your timeline?


My Time line is as follows :

Visa Type : 176 CSL (Electronic engineer) - High Risk
--------------------------
Engineering Australia Assessment received: 08/05/2009
IELTS - Passed (6. 6. 6. 6 all): 31/01/2009
Application Applied: 18/08/2009 
Processing Further: 09/09/2009 
CO Medical and PCC Requested : 24/09/2009
MED Letter , PCC Sent: 01/10/2009
Medicals Finalized: 16/10/2009
Document status : " Still all document Required" 
Visa Granted: ?????????????????


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Hang in there !!! You will soon get the visa...



jamil_tech said:


> My Time line is as follows :
> 
> Visa Type : 176 CSL (Electronic engineer) - High Risk
> --------------------------
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

jamil_tech said:


> My Time line is as follows :
> 
> Visa Type : 176 CSL (Electronic engineer) - High Risk
> --------------------------
> ...


Jamil....
I think Every thing has been met by you.
Case officer is still studying your file.
Did you got any Job Verification.
After Medicals 5 to 9 weeks wait is required.
It took 4 months to grand Visa for me as a delay for Job verification
....................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Jamil....
> I think Every thing has been met by you.
> Case officer is still studying your file.
> Did you got any Job Verification.
> ...


Dear Hari,

Thanks for your reply. Yes I never received any Job verification call from my case officer. My medical was finalized on 16/10/2009 and almost 12 week have passed. But still all documents are "Required" .


----------



## Jahangir (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Jamil,

I got the same response as you after a PLE. My Medical was finalised on 7-Dec-2009. All my documents are 'Met', except PCC is still 'Required'.

I think this time they will be doing Job verification. So, expecting a call from Australian embassy or other!..

By the way, don't worry about document status as it doesn't say the real status. CO doesn't update it correctly. I heard that VISA is granted although all the documents are 'Required'.

My Time line:
=========
Visa Type : 175 CSL (Computing Professional) - High Risk
Application Lodgement: 14-June-2009
Medical & PCC asked: 4-Nov-2009
Medical sent: 16-Nov-2009
PCC sent: 22-Nov-2009
Medical finalised: 7-Dec-2009
JOB Verfication: ?????????????
VISA Granted: ??????????????


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Jahangir.


I really puzzled. If it is as much delay then what is the benefit for me 176 sub classes instead of 175? I have 130 point without SS; moreover I am CSL and MODL.

Seems 176 was a bad decisions for me.


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

jamil_tech said:


> Thanks Mr. Jahangir.
> 
> 
> I really puzzled. If it is as much delay then what is the benefit for me 176 sub classes instead of 175? I have 130 point without SS; moreover I am CSL and MODL.
> ...


It's only CO allocation time that is dependent on Visa Type. Less than 10 days for 176, 3-4 Months for 175 Visa.

DIAC do not have any other procedures / guidelines to differentiate between 175 and 176.

In your case if you filed 176 at the beginning itself, just think that you are 3-4 Months ahead of 175 Application. Your 175 Application would have taken 3-4 Months additional time than 176 Application.

There are also other points to consider for 176. Like me, I wanted to make sure I get PR Visa at high priority irrespective of any CSL/FSL/State Sponsored/MODL Category Jumbling at any time. 176 State Sponsored + CSL just ensures me that I always stay on top of Queue, and relieves lot of tension.


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

Just today I got another PLE reply from Diac,

Dear XXXXX,
Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

As previously advised at present your application is undergoing routine processing. Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to an application can take some time. 

The case officer is following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.

Yours sincerely,
XXXXXX
General Skilled Migration
Department of Immigration and Citizenship



Seems they are little angry on me. same answer since last 5 months.


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Dear Hari,

It would be very helpful to us if you can provide the details for your Job Verification - like how they did that with timelines.....and what procedure did they follow while verifying your job(s)? detailed explanation would be great 

Thanks in Anticipation....



hari999999 said:


> Jamil....
> I think Every thing has been met by you.
> Case officer is still studying your file.
> Did you got any Job Verification.
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Dear Zenji,

need your help to know how DIAC would verify the job(s), do they verify all of the previous employers, like say if a person has worked for 10 companies then would they check all of the previous employers?
so i this type of case, would it take more time after med and PCC finalized....

I am not clear on the process of Job Verification by DIAC.....:confused2: 



Zenji said:


> What is your timeline?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, they do not do physical verification in all cases, only for few skills they do, and otherwise if they are not convinced with the documents provided. certainly not for past companies. never heard of anyone's past companies getting calls (to the most they might call last employer but never heard of tht either)


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Anj:clap2:
I have some idea now 

Means on the whole they check for current employer and may be the last employer(in rare case), so the average time for Job Verification is 1 month for all the applicants whether they are 10 years of experience or 4-5 years of experience, please correct me if m wrong.......



anj1976 said:


> well, they do not do physical verification in all cases, only for few skills they do, and otherwise if they are not convinced with the documents provided. certainly not for past companies. never heard of anyone's past companies getting calls (to the most they might call last employer but never heard of tht either)


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

On seeing your timelines, i must say that you should soon be hearing from DIAC for your VISA granted :clap2: dnt wrry for the online status, this is not real time

hope for the best soon and PRAY

dnt forget to update us once you got any reply from DIAC





jamil_tech said:


> My Time line is as follows :
> 
> Visa Type : 176 CSL (Electronic engineer) - High Risk
> --------------------------
> ...


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

I never received any call for Job verification .

I am little worried about the february 8th changes. Is it effect on my application or not ?

My application is under 176 VE. I am state sponsored by SA. I am CSL and as well as MODL.

Seems my application hanged on for long time case officer assigned , PCC uploaded, medical finalized , from 80 requested and uploaded all 5 moths agao, still all document status are only '' Required " . Every week I am sending PLE and got same answer all time , Just copy and past same. Lots of time I try to call them by telephone but only busy tone, long waiting and disconnected phone line. So now what to do ????


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

I do not think that 8 Feb changes in any case would apply to you, that are for applicants applying after 8 Feb

i think you need to be some more patient to wait for Feb month





jamil_tech said:


> I never received any call for Job verification .
> 
> I am little worried about the february 8th changes. Is it effect on my application or not ?
> 
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

erviren said:


> Dear Hari,
> 
> It would be very helpful to us if you can provide the details for your Job Verification - like how they did that with timelines.....and what procedure did they follow while verifying your job(s)? detailed explanation would be great
> 
> Thanks in Anticipation....


erviren......I will say in briefly

They called my former workplace were i left that job 2 years ago.
Demanded my immediate boss whom i kept as reference.
unfortunately he was was on one month leave for operation.
So they asked to connect for HR.
HR is the person who never liked me leaving that job. Any way i got the Visa.

They asked the following questions.
1. My date of joining
2. Date of leaving
3. About my immediate boss (whom i kept as reference)
4. My general duties.
5. My Employee no:
6. General things about company (type of products, business area, etc etc)
7. How many employees.

Conversation went for 18 minutes.
In my agents office 3 got onsite job visit 2 got telephonic call (one is me)
regards
hari999999
....................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks a lot Hari for detailed explanation.

I have given references of my friend in current organization and my boss from earlier organization, also referece letters from earlier organization but current organization do not give any reference letter , so submitted statuatory document and mentioned reference in same.

lets say how it would go, as per now, i am blank as can not check status due to paper based Application  really its painful of not able to check the status and sit blank of thinking here and there

can you also suggest me documents needed for PCC by Regional Passport office?

Thanks again



hari999999 said:


> erviren......I will say in briefly
> 
> They called my former workplace were i left that job 2 years ago.
> Demanded my immediate boss whom i kept as reference.
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

For Pcc i remember that you need passportsize photos plus your orginal passport


----------

